# 8-3 Mini-Tourney



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

Oriole Beach Boat Ramp.
0530-Noon.
$10 buy in.
Winner takes all unless we have enough people to do a 1st, 2nd, 3rd.
Pay up before you launch. Otherwise it doesn't count. :shifty:
Your choice of bait/tackle/etc.
Yes, Kayaks and SUPs ONLY! No motorized boats. That's just rude.

Any questions?

Manda
Tandem Terror


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

whats the targeted species?


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I'll be there


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

Redfish, Trout, Flounder. 

Manda
Tandem Terror


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Ill ne there! With the scale! Cant wait!


----------



## catch262 (Jun 17, 2013)

Sounds like fun. Watch out for beginner's luck! Lol
-Jeremy


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Come on guys we need more people! Gonna have e a good time!


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

Can't wait to see what you bring in Jeremy! I've posted it as an event on my fb page, but no bites yet. I'm trying to get my friend and cousin in on it too, so maybe they'll join. Even if its just a few of us it'll still be a good time, I'm sure! 

Manda
Tandem Terror


----------



## Hook line stinker (Jul 19, 2012)

I have already confirmed with Spec, but I figured I might as well post here too. I am in! 
Joe


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

So that's 5-6 so far, that's good. Maybe more will join..yay!

Manda
Tandem Terror


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

i would be all over this but I rarely catch anything on purpose lol


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

sure said:


> i would be all over this but I rarely catch anything on purpose lol


I'm not great with intentional catches either. Its mostly just a gathering of like minded people who enjoy a friendly wager. 

Manda
Tandem Terror


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

gotcha, i may try to come out but i work until midnight on fridays which makes 0530 less fun


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

That's what energy drinks are for! Come now, surely you can't be passing up a chance to "beat" a chick fair and square. I'm honestly curious if we haven't had more insight because I am a woman. Surely, boys, a mere woman won't deter you from some fun yak fishing! (Can we start boasting yet) 

Manda
Tandem Terror


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

I thinks its awesome that your a woman and you enjoy it just as much if not more than a lot of the guys do! Right on chick! And im not asshamed at all to get beat by a girl!


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

Awe, thanks Spec! Let's hope I actually catch something this time..haha! It'll just be me, no Josh this time, too. A true test to my ability! (aka Luck)

Manda
Tandem Terror


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Manda did you get a PA? I might forgo on the boat trip due to funds. But I might fish this tourney also. We are going offshore Friday morning and I work until 1 am Saturday morning. Where is the tournament?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Just saw it was Oriole Beach....
I suck at Inshore! Oh well I will try to make it.


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

Yes i finally have a pa. Only downside is its to big for me to move alone.  I'm trying to figure out the logistics of trying the pa without help our just use the old ok. Either way I'm still going to be there! 

Manda
Tandem Terror


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Bring it Manda. I will help you with moving it. I have the Mariner which is lighter but still a beast to move by myself.


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

Awe..you guys are so sweet! Don't tell Josh I need help..he'll laugh..lol.. 

Manda
Tandem Terror


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Wish it was friday...would love to take someone's lunch money


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I'll call my dad in a little to see if he works Saturday and see if he can make the trip with me over to FL. I know he would love to come fish with us.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm bringing my Dad, so its me +1


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I will be there.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

How is the launch at this place? Should I bring my wheels, or can I carry to the water? Never been to Oriole Beach Boat Ramp.


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

No wheels needed. You can launch easily in the sand or ramp, shouldn't need your wheels. I can drive by later and take a pic if you want. My parents live close, so it's no biggie. 

Manda
Tandem Terror


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey Watch This said:


> No wheels needed. You can launch easily in the sand or ramp, shouldn't need your wheels. I can drive by later and take a pic if you want. My parents live close, so it's no biggie.
> 
> Manda
> Tandem Terror


No pic needed. I appreciate it though. I looked on Google Earth and it looks easy. Just cant tell how busy it gets for parking. I'll bring my wheels for my dad though, he is old.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm out for 0530 for sure but i plan to come fish around 7-730 once all the fish are caught lol.


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

Going offshore to catch some Pelagic! Why not an offshore division? King, AJs ,Tuna, Sailfish, Triggers are what I am after!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I will not be able to fish. My drive broke offshore today.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Damn jason that sux bro! Hate to hear that


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

*sure!*



FishJunky said:


> Going offshore to catch some Pelagic! Why not an offshore division? King, AJs ,Tuna, Sailfish, Triggers are what I am after!


 We've had talks of doing an offshore. Sounds like a great idea for next time. I'll be the first to admit I would need to tailgate someone seeing as I have limited experience in the gulf, but sounds like a blast!

Manda
Tandem Terror


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

So how many people we looking at tomorrow now?


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

5 or 6 i think! Maybe 7


----------



## catch262 (Jun 17, 2013)

I am still coming... is there anywhere to get live bait that early or am i out of luck?
-Jeremy Bullfrog


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

I think my last count was 7. I'm thinking keep it simple and winner takes all unless we get 10, then we could do places. 

Manda
Tandem Terror


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Gulf breeze bait and tackle


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

Jeremy, go to gulf breeze bait and tackle. Its just pay the high school on the right. They're 24hrs and great guys.

Manda


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Small group is good. My dad is dropping by to get my Prowler at 4am, so we should be rolling into the parking lot about 520ish. See y'all then.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

well? how'd it go? I finally made it out there about 8 and proceeded to catch two salad bars worth of grass and fed some pinfish a gulp shrimp in record time. gave up before 10 i think, hope somebody caught something


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

It went very well! Some good fish caught!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

spec-tacular! said:


> It went very well! Some good fish caught!


so its official...i suck at fishing


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

sure said:


> so its official...i suck at fishing


No you suck at catching.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

*Well who took the cheese*?


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

The winning bag!









Caught by urs truly!

It was a good day!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Congrats.. Money and dinner to boot, not to mention the bragging rights. WTG


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Thx!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Caught plenty of nice reds, but couldn't get the keeper spec. Special thanks to Manda for letting me catch like 5 nice reds while she watched


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

what did they bite? i couldn't keep from getting grass all over my line/lure


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Thx manda for putting this one on! It was a lot of fun! Cant wait till the next one!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah, it was fun. Oriole Beach is awesome btw!


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

I had a blast guys! I was just talking to Josh about it and he's super bummed he missed it. PAWG, I'm glad you could catch all those yummy fishies that had me captured in their circle of top-water tails! I felt so helpless...(LMAO)! It was a great day and I always love meeting new people and seeing you guys! And thanks again for all the help with the beast. Maybe I should post my wicked needle fish pics to show off my days catch as well..haha! 

I'm already brainstorming for next time. Maybe a cool name and fb page to match if we can make it more regular. That might be easier to keep tabs, vote what destinations, categories, etc. Would anyone else use that or would it kinda fall of deaf ears?

Manda
Tandem Terror


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

FB is a good idea. Might capture more attention. SHOW THE NEEDLE FISH!


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

*My Needle Fish*

This is my "Monster" Needle Fish..you know, the only fish worth talking about that I caught today..haha!

Manda


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

I would use the fb page for sure! Thats a stud needle!


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

Chasing Tails, Knotty Fishers, Knotty Fish.. any of those sound comically appropriate or hint at a fun monthly get together? I'm a bit sleep deprived, so if someone thinks of something better let me know. I'm torn between those three.. let me know what y'all think. I'd pick Knotty Fishers if it were me. Thoughts?

Manda


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

+1 on knotty fishers!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I hate that I missed out. I ain't got nothing to do! Quad is blewn up. Propel drive is locked up. Maybe next time.


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

Get well soon, Jason! And how exactly did you break your drive anyway?

Manda


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Broke a gear tooth and its jamming the gears.


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> Broke a gear tooth and its jamming the gears.


You should have seen him trying to paddle, it was like watching a fish flop around out of water! Though I shouldn't talk too much smack, he did give me a gatorade that probably saved my life. After ten miles or so of paddling and then dragging the yak atleast another mile through sand, I definitely had heat stroke and napped in my truck for an hour before driving home. I'm never going that far out during the day again, not until I have one of them fancy foot peddlers!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

The worst part was banging my ankles up reaching for pedals that were not there......


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

Alright, Guys! Yak Angler Powwow! Created a FB page, loading pics now. If you want to e-mail me your pics I'll add them as well and we can get some attention and bigger pots to win..maybe some sponsors!

Manda
Tandem Terror
([email protected])


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

Hope PAWG and SPEC don't mind, but I borrowed your pics on here to post on there..gotta have some fishy photos! Trying to figure out how to affix a link on here..

Manda


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Yak-Angler-Powwow/201452016682400?hc_location=stream


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

You're amazing! Thanks Ox! 
<--- Blonde.

Manda
Tandem Terror


----------



## catch262 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Caught some.. Lost some*

So I had a great time :thumbup: After you guys left I caught another speck(around 17"), a bunch of pinfish, and a needle fish, and a little croaker. I would have stayed longer but It started getting windy and there were a few whitecaps that were starting to fill my little boat up. And to top it all off my zip lock baggie system failed and I lost my digital phone and camera to dampness getting in my bags. Now I have a better system with some rugged sealable bags and a latching box. I also think if i keep some small towels or some hankies in there they sould soak up and random moister as i open and close things. I am also learning to lash everthing after loseing a bait knife the other day and almost loseing my paddle on Saturday. I should be able to get my phone reolaced but my poor camera is just a couple months out of warranty. Oh well, win some, lose some.
-CATCH262


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice Catch Jeremy! I posted a couple on the FaceBook page also! I'll make sure to post when the next "Yak Angler Powwow" is. 

Manda
Tandem Terror


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

catch262 said:


> So I had a great time :thumbup: After you guys left I caught another speck(around 17"), a bunch of pinfish, and a needle fish, and a little croaker. I would have stayed longer but It started getting windy and there were a few whitecaps that were starting to fill my little boat up. And to top it all off my zip lock baggie system failed and I lost my digital phone and camera to dampness getting in my bags. Now I have a better system with some rugged sealable bags and a latching box. I also think if i keep some small towels or some hankies in there they sould soak up and random moister as i open and close things. I am also learning to lash everthing after loseing a bait knife the other day and almost loseing my paddle on Saturday. I should be able to get my phone reolaced but my poor camera is just a couple months out of warranty. Oh well, win some, lose some.
> -CATCH262


Try putting the camera in some rice see it it can pull the moisture out . I've had it work for some of my devices


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Try putting the camera in some rice see it it can pull the moisture out . I've had it work for some of my devices


This and also i dunked my phone In water one morning had it in rice most of that morning then I put the bag with the phone and rice on the dash of the work truck over the vents and threw a jacket on top of it and turned the heater on and it was back on working fine within an hour


----------



## catch262 (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks, I am trying that with the rice  Somebody else told me that...


----------

